# Source for Metric Steel Rod ?



## CalgaryPT (Sep 8, 2019)

I need to utilize some linear slide bearings/blocks for a project. All the blocks I find on amazon are metric. Does anyone in Calgary sell metric rod?

I never looked at Metal Supermarkets for metric stuff before....


----------



## PeterT (Sep 8, 2019)

I've seen this come up in discussions & I think the consensus is its cheaper to by what they I think they 'linear guide rail' by the cnc kit suppliers than any kind of metric drill rod or whatever. But I'm not sure if you have to machine or turn down the ends the ends or whatever in which case the hardness comes into play. There are CDN based cnc suppliers but you might even get lucky on Amazon depending on the diameter & price.
https://www.amazon.ca/Linear-Motion..._8?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1567988991&sr=1-8

Bearing supplier
https://www.vxb.com/category-s/1608.htm

Whether any of this is available in Calgary I cant say


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 8, 2019)

I did look at this on Amazon, except 12mm. Holy Economic Exclusivity Zone, Batman! That's pricey stuff.

But you may be right. MS doesn't seem to sell metric sizes.

How odd that the bearings are cheaper than the rod. 

Thanks Peter.

- Peter


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 8, 2019)

Try Calgary Fasteners. They got me 6mm drill rod. It only took a day.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 8, 2019)

KBC has metric drill rod
https://www.kbctools.com/CatSearch/841/drill-rod


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 9, 2019)

I buy metric drill rod at KBC too.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 9, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I need to utilize some linear slide bearings/blocks for a project. All the blocks I find on amazon are metric. Does anyone in Calgary sell metric rod?
> 
> I never looked at Metal Supermarkets for metric stuff before....


You might consider BangGood for all the parts, they have a tonne of linear motion stuff:

https://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Linear-Motion-c-3842.html

Eg round linear shaft:

https://www.banggood.com/681012mm-D....html?rmmds=search&ID=557420&cur_warehouse=CN

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 9, 2019)

Just looked now. You're right. How are they for shipping times? I've never ordered from them before.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 9, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just looked now. You're right. How are they for shipping times? I've never ordered from them before.


They can be all over the place on shipping.  I've only had one order and it came in faster than it said when I placed the order.  However, I've heard a couple of times about stuff coming from China and taking several weeks.  

Craig


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 9, 2019)

PeterT said:


> KBC has metric drill rod
> https://www.kbctools.com/CatSearch/841/drill-rod


thanks


----------



## PeterT (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm noticing some of the Ali stores are now facilitating more direct shipping options. It costs more of course but at least a couple week sis better than the 14-45 days with 89.674% success. Some more fragile or spendy options they don't give an option, it costs more.

Read the tolerance specs on drill rod to ensure you are getting what you want. Also dimensional OD may be pretty good but they don't really give a spec for 'bowy-ness' (is that a word?). My KBC drill rods arrive sin a heavy wall cardboard tube with some paper stuffed in the ends. Its pretty straight but nothing saying it has to be. I suspect most people might be using it in smaller lengths. The  guide rail stuff is likely centerless ground but not 100% sure.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 9, 2019)

My Spidey sense for Banggood is going off. I'm pretty risk adverse. They have a lot of stuff, but it looks and feels like options for consumer complains aren't there like Amazon. Will look in to Ali next. Thanks.

Also looking at just using bronze bushings from PA which come in imperial IDs, so we will see.

Thanks.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 9, 2019)

this isn't the place but I know I stumbled on a CDN supplier somewhere in my travels. Google 'linear guide rail' + 'Canada' & maybe 'cnc', hopefully you will get some hist & can buy from a reasonably prices reputable place.
http://www.motiontek.ca/linearguide.html


----------



## trlvn (Sep 9, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> My Spidey sense for Banggood is going off. I'm pretty risk adverse



The 12mm by 550 mm I linked to is CAD $17 plus $5 shipping.  Not what I'd call a big gamble.  What kind of quantity do you need?  Bigger question is the ETA.

BTW, I just noticed it is chrome-plated rod so maybe not what you require.  I think there are a bunch of other options.

Craig


----------



## kylemp (Sep 11, 2019)

Blackfoot Industrial sells drill rod.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 11, 2019)

thanks


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 11, 2019)

trlvn said:


> The 12mm by 550 mm I linked to is CAD $17 plus $5 shipping.  Not what I'd call a big gamble.  What kind of quantity do you need?  Bigger question is the ETA.
> 
> BTW, I just noticed it is chrome-plated rod so maybe not what you require.  I think there are a bunch of other options.
> 
> Craig


Chrome plate would be fine. I've just had four or five internet orders go bad in the past 6 months or so. My wife even more. So we're both pretty cynical about the direction online suppliers are going. To date Amazon has been the only company I've had good response from. Granted, my trust has taking a hit lately.


----------

